# Friction Disk rubber in pan



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

I recently bought a 921037 Ariens from a dealer which was used around the shop for demos/cleanings. It's immaculate, and looks brand new. When I got it, I removed the pan to look at it, and there was a substantial amount of rubber shavings/dust from the rubber wheel. I cleaned this out, and only used it twice since.Yesterday, I cleaned up my machine for summer, dropped the pan again, and was dismayed at the amount of dust there was again. I realize that the friction plate has a coarser finish, probably to promote better traction, but is this normal? Do I expect to replace my friction disk more often in this machine than I did in my old Sears-Murray? Any advice would be helpful.:surprise:


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

On my Ariens, my friction plate is smooth - and that is how it came from the factory. Possibly someone scuffed yours up for better traction/no slippage ? You may want to go to your local OPE parts store, and look at a new one to compare. Depending on what you find, you may want to replace it, or smooth yours our. Either way, you should not hvae all that much rubber dust. Maybe you need to adjust yours so it engages tighter ?


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

If the machine is that new, then maybe it's excessive wear just due to the break-in period, and ought to be reduced unless something is out of alignment.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey, you might be onto something there. I mean tightening the cables/rods to reduce slippage. I have already checked out several plates just by watching you-tube videos, and mine look exactly like the ones in the videos....not smooth, but kind of calloused. My old Sears-Murray was completely smooth, and there was never rubber dust in the pan. Kind of has me worried. I am sure it promotes slip free traction, but I am sure the friction wheel pays the price. I will definitely check the linkage for the disk though. Good call....never thought of that.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

That Sears/Murray rubber disk is an entirely different animal. Instead, of a vulcanized strip on the edge of a metal
wheel, it is a solid rubber disc bolted between two metal plates. In 51 years of use I replaced the disc twice, not because it was worn, or bad, but because I thought it was "time". I have a couple of spares to get me or the machine through the next 20 years.
Sid


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When it comes to demo units you can never be sure if it was a new machine pulled to be used as a demo or a poor abused or broken machine that received some reconditioning and then ended up as the shop blower/demo.

When you mentioned callouses I though about how I got my Troy (MTD) blower with a damaged drive disc and rubber pulled out of that friction disc sandwich. Likely it was from shifting on the fly. Wondering if your drive disc was damaged and someone sanded it as best they could ?? I replaced my drive and friction discs.

Mine was really bad as the elderly lady just didn't realize what the problem was and kept trying to use the machine for some time thinking that was just the way it was. :sad2:

.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

*Demo Ariens ST28LE with picture*

Here is a pic of my friction disk. I don't think anything has been altered or sanded in any way on it. I have watched numerous videos on repairing these blowers, and mine seems to look identical to the ones I have seen. I have only owned one other blower before, and it was a Sears-Murray, which I really enjoyed having. I am thrilled with my Ariens, but it concerns me when I see the rubber dust in the pan. I guess it must be a normal thing, as the manual says if there is rubber dust on the outside of the transmission box,it is considered normal. The plate definitely has a "rougher" finish to it, unlike my Sears, which was very smooth. The rougher plate will probably offer better traction.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks Sid! I had 20 years in my old machine, and I used it alot. My Dad has the same machine, but his has only seen 1/3 of the use mine did. I replaced the disk last year. as I felt the machine was slipping, but in fact, it wasn't the rubber disk at all, it turned out to be cracks in the welds that bracket the gears together. So, it died in the park by my house, where I blow a 200 ft path out for myself and other who use the bus. In Regina, we have a "Snowbusters" program, where people are recognized for helping others, and I have been nominated twice. Makes me feel good to help other people, especially when today's world seems to be getting colder, and crazier.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

The drive belts add a lot of stuff inside the belly pan. My hydro doesn't have a rubber drive wheel, but you would swear it does with that pile of rubber dust I pull out of there.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Cutter That repair sounds like a good summer time repair. Then you will have many more years of use of that Murray. Most Murray parts are available on a few sites, and there is always improvise and invention.
Sid


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Sorry Sid, but the Murray was sold for parts ( God rest it's soul!).....I loved that machine. My new one is Ariens ST28LE....only used it twice. Hope to play more this upcoming winter.


----------



## flash_os (Jun 24, 2016)

Devil...
I have same issue with my Murray... sick and tired from spinning on friction disk and leave rubber marks, just this summer replaced this Genuine rubber disk.
And yes, mine friction plate has a coarser finish as well, but very lightly factory finish.
Couple more times like that and I will through that "garbage tin" to ocean... :devil:


----------

